# Legal Advise required. Being Spammed by Naukri.com



## Whistler81 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,

I had registered for a Naukri profile and had provided my email. Since i noticed i did no longer require it, I had later decided to close my account. I did not find an option that could even deactivate let alone close my account. I mailed them, they suggested I change my visibility settings to Invisible. They promised I will not receive any more mails from them.
Its more than a month and I still keep getting irrevalent mails from them everyday. I even removed my email and provided a secondary email but I still keep getting mails in my main mail address.
I am so annoyed I want to sue these people but since I am in India I would like to know first what laws are there to help me against this. Please advise. This is important to me. I am fed up of their mails. Please note all actions such as clicking on Unsubscribe links in the mail footer have been done. Several angry mails too have been sent their way. Please advise a courseof action.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2015)

Have you tried marking them as spam?


----------



## Whistler81 (Apr 19, 2015)

yes I have marked more than 50 of these mails as SPAM, but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## patkim (Apr 19, 2015)

If you are using gmail or such webmails, create a filter for domain name and set up a rule to directly trash all mails coming from that domain. Mails shall be routed to trash simply upon arrival on server itself and shall never be seen in your Inbox, Spam or even if you use any POP3 clients etc. 

In my opinion Unsubscribe link could be a farce! While the mails from intended domain may stop...invariably you start receiving mails from some other affiliation or related services.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

Create a filter in Gmail and unsubscribe it.


----------



## Whistler81 (Apr 20, 2015)

All these have been done guys I want to know  if I can sue these people ?


----------

